# Should I stay or should I go?



## ShadowOfDreams22 (Feb 16, 2013)

Me and my husband have been married for 2 years now, I feel like we are constantly fighting over something. we started out kinda dating back in 2009. I say kinda cause we were only seeing each other (as far as I know). I used to ask him if we were exclusive or not but he would always kinda beat around the question and never give me a straight answer. In 2010 I was working traveling and met a guy while on the road and my feelings got confused so I left little did I know I was pregnant. When I found out I was pregnant I was confused again, not to mention I was in a bad relationship. They guy I was with was cheating and almost abusive. I was still talking to my now husband and came to the conclusion I made a big mistake. We got back together and of course ended up getting married a year later. I found out before we got married that he was watching Web cam sites extensively. I talked to him about all that and after a year of marriage and arguing we resolved that issue. But now others have come about. He seems to have an abundance of female friends. I knew that when I got with him but some of them are causing problems particularly ones that are in the same family. One of his friends lets call her Jenny, stole from us. She stole a game system that I usually played at night. when I found out she did and we called her out on it she was saying nasty things to everyone saying how I was a low life mom on the interenet. Well I told him and he didn't do anything. So when messaging her to tell her to stop talking about me because she was pissed she got busted she went off telling me that she could take my husband and kids from me. My husband didn't talk to her for about month but he ended up forgiving her. I still do not. Her sister that he stopped talking to before we started living together recently is back into his life. I am not fond of that idea particularly because of what she did to him the past. Not mention I found he had naked picture of her. To me that seems more than friendship. She has told me there is no reason to be concerned. but they went to a concert and didn't get me a ticket. Also when I want to be with my friends he seems like he doesn't want me to. One friend who lives in another state that I don't get to see who is a guy that is like a brother to me, he hates and they have only met once in a grocery store for 5 minutes. I am a SAHM so I don't get out much any way but even if I want to it seems like I am no allowed to. My friends seem like they are supposed to be only people he is friends with first. My friend that's like a brother says that I should really take a week and just go somewhere to give him time to think about if he was alone. I don't want to go but I don't want to held prisoner either. I don't feel controlled but at the same time I do. I am so confused on weather or not I am in a screwed marriage.


----------

